# A bad idea?



## DReaper3 (May 20, 2010)

I've been toying with the idea of making a fiberglass "skull" 4 my head.
Reasons,
1) More realitic jaw movement. The ability 2 use springs or numatic pistons 4 a return device instead of rubber bands.
2) Durability.  I get rough in my suit sometimes.
3) My fursona's name is Helmut.(German)
I desided 2 go with fiberglass after comparing it 2 carbon fiber or aluminum because of weight/cost issues.


----------



## Glitch (May 20, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of making a fiberglass "skull" 4 my head.
> Reasons,
> 1) More realitic jaw movement. The ability 2 use springs or numatic pistons 4 a return device instead of rubber bands.
> 2) Durability.  I get rough in my suit sometimes.
> 3) My fursona's name is Helmut.(German)



1. I've found that using elastic provides for great realistic jaw movement.  It's very articulated if done properly.
2. Foam is just fine for durability.  It can get squished and such.  It's not like you're going to to go jumping off buildings.  Also, cheaper.  Also, lighter.
3. Eh... what?  That is irrelevant.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 20, 2010)

Um, have you worked with fiberglass before?

Don't discount adding a bit of carbon fiber to high stress areas, too. I would suggest you work in epoxy-glass like the RC modelers do. Stronger, more working time, substantially less fumes and no dangerous catalyst.

In fact, you could get your supplies from a shop that carries a good selection of RC stuff.

I'm giving a lot of thought to this approach, that's if I can find someone in the SF bay area that does life casts.

Kel


----------



## ratchet (May 21, 2010)

I actually tried a fiberglass head and i can't recommend using it. It's just way too heavy and hard as a rock. It just doesn't feel good to hug it.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 21, 2010)

Generally, if you think it could be a bad idea, it usually is.


----------



## DReaper3 (May 21, 2010)

I actually work with fiberglass a lot.  Automotive stuff and whatnot, i've even built a suit of armor from it 4 halloween.
I plan 2 add a "muscle layer" 4 realism.
I will have to reseach this Epoxyglass stuff.


----------



## Tally (May 21, 2010)

ratchet said:


> I actually tried a fiberglass head and i can't recommend using it. It's just way too heavy and hard as a rock. It just doesn't feel good to hug it.



Yep, this is true. You'll be wanting to rest your head for a _looonggg_ after 10 hours or so.


----------



## Fay V (May 21, 2010)

you can rough house with foam heads. my head is entirely foam and it can pretty much collapse in on itself and bounce back into shape again.


----------



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

A combo of the two might be spectacular. I kinda envy your know how of fiberglass. I'm trying to make a solid base myself so I can add animatronics and am reduced to using a plastic frame with foam.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 21, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> I actually work with fiberglass a lot.  Automotive stuff and whatnot, i've even built a suit of armor from it 4 halloween.
> I plan 2 add a "muscle layer" 4 realism.
> I will have to reseach this Epoxyglass stuff.



The fiberglass cloth used in RC (radio control) work is much finer/thinner ergo it conforms to your mold better. It seems to be very strong with just a few layers, too.

You could 'skeletonize' the skull to lighten it up, if weight seems an issue. I was planning to cover the front of my mask in a silicone skin that would be furred by having 'fur' punched into the skin.

The epoxy-glass is done by substituting a specific epoxy for polyester-resin during lay-up. You'll enjoy working with the stuff!

Epoxy at Tap Plastics!


----------



## DReaper3 (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> A combo of the two might be spectacular. I kinda envy your know how of fiberglass. I'm trying to make a solid base myself so I can add animatronics and am reduced to using a plastic frame with foam.


 I have also been contemplating the use of animatronics 4 actual eyebrow movement.  But am limited by either the cost of the hardware/software or the ability 2 stick heavy things 2 my face 4 extended periods of time.

I dont think weight will b an issue 4 me. I am already designing a passive head return system using some low pressure neumatic pistons. My head won't acually support the head just push it into a position 4 the pistons to hold it in.

4 the construction of the head i allready have a foam (Great-Stuff expanding foam) head 4 a form that i apply a layer or 2 of fiber on.  Then after it cures i can carve out the foam and install head-pads from a motorcycle helmet in it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 22, 2010)

a good idea might just be using fiberglass for the bottom jaw and part of the top were it hinges to the bottom. other then that, I have to say I can't think of how it would be a good idea >> Interesting idea, and if you had the materials, no reason not to try it *shrug*


----------

